# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  धूम्रपान : Smoking

## guruji

धूम्रपान एक ऐसी आदत है जिसमें किसी पदार्थ, सामान्यतः तम्बाकू या भांग को जलाकर, उसके धुएं को सांस द्वारा अंदर खींचा जाता है. इसका प्रयोग मुख्यतः एक मनोरंजक दवा के रूप में किया जाता है, चूंकि दहन क्रिया निकोटिन जैसे सक्रिय पदार्थ छोड़ती है, और उन्हें फेफड़ों के माध्यम से अवशोषित करने के लिए उपलब्ध कराती है. इसे एक रिवाज के एक भाग के रूप में, समाधि में जाने के लिए प्रेरित करने और आध्यात्मिक ज्ञान को उत्पन्न करने में भी किया जा सकता है. वर्तमान में धूम्रपान की सबसे प्रचलित विधि सिगरेट है, जो मुख्य रूप से उद्योगों द्वारा निर्मित होती है किन्तु खुले तम्बाकू तथा कागज़ को हाथ से गोल करके भी बनाई जाती है. धूम्रपान के अन्य साधनों में पाइप, सिगार, हुक्का एवं बॉन्ग शामिल हैं. ऐसा बताया जाता है कि धूम्रपान से संबंधित बीमारियां सभी दीर्घकालिक धूम्रपान करने वालों में से आधों की जान ले लेती हैं किन्तु ये बीमारियां धूम्रपान न करने वालों को भी लग सकती हैं. 2007 की एक रिपोर्ट के अनुसार प्रत्येक वर्ष दुनिया भर में 4.9 मिलियन लोग धूम्रपान की वजह से मरते हैं.:skull:

धूम्रपान मनोरंजक दवा का एक सबसे सामान्य रूप है. तंबाकू धूम्रपान वर्तमान धूम्रपान का सबसे लोकप्रिय प्रकार है और अधिकतर सभी मानव समाजों में एक बिलियन लोगों द्वारा किया जाता है. धूम्रपान के लिए कम प्रचलित नशीली दवाओं में भांग तथा अफीम शामिल है. कुछ पदार्थों को हानिकारक मादक पदार्थों के रूप में वर्गीकृत किया गया है जैसे कि हेरोइन, किन्तु इनका प्रयोग अत्यंत सीमित है क्योंकि अक्सर ये व्यवसायिक रूप से उपलब्ध नहीं होते.

धूम्रपान का इतिहास लगभग 5000 ई.पू. पुराना हो सकता है और दुनिया भर की कई संस्कृतियों में इसका जिक्र किया गया है. शुरूआती धूम्रपान धार्मिक अनुष्ठानों जैसे देवताओं को प्रसाद, सफाई के रिवाजों के तौर पर, या फिर आध्यात्मिक ज्ञान के लिए ओझाओं या पुजारियों द्वारा अनुमान लगाने के लिए अपने मस्तिष्क के विचार बदलने के प्रयोजन से किया जाता था. यूरोपीय अन्वेषण और अमेरिका की विजय के बाद, तम्बाकू धूम्रपान की आदत दुनिया भर में तेज़ी से फैली. भारत तथा अफ्रीका के उप सहारा में, यह धूम्रपान के समकालीन तरीकों (अधिकतर भांग) के साथ मिल गई. यूरोप में, यह नए प्रकार की सामाजिक गतिविधि और नशीली दवाओं के सेवन के रूप में शुरू हुई, जो पहले अज्ञात थी.

धूम्रपान संबंधित धारणाएं; पवित्र और पापी, परिष्कृत और गलत, रामबाण दवा और स्वास्थ्य के लिए घातक खतरा, समय तथा स्थान के साथ बदलती रही हैं. केवल अपेक्षाकृत हाल ही में, और औद्योगिक पश्चिमी देशों में मुख्य रूप से, धूम्रपान को नकारात्मक रूप से देखा जाने लगा है. आज चिकित्सा अध्ययनों ने यह प्रमाणित कर दिया है है कि तम्बाकू धूम्रपान कई रोगों जैसे फेफड़े का कैंसर, दिल का दौरा, नपुंसकता और जन्मजात विकारों को बढ़ावा देने वाले प्रमुख कारणों में से एक है. धूम्रपान के स्वास्थ्य निहित खतरों के कारण, कई देशों ने तम्बाकू पदार्थों पर उच्च कर लगा दिए हैं और तम्बाकू धूम्रपान को रोकने के प्रयासों के रूप में धूम्रपान विरोधी अभियान प्रत्येक वर्ष शुरू किए जाते हैं.

शिराओं में मादक पदार्थ को पहुंचाने का सबसे तीव्र और कारगर ढंग किसी पदार्थ के वाष्पित गैस रूप को फेफड़ों द्वारा अन्दर लेना है (क्योंकि गैसे सीधे फुफ्फुसीय शिरा में मिलती हैं, इसके बाद दिल में तथा यहां से दिमाग तक) और यह पहली सांस के एक सैकेंड से भी कम समय में उपयोगकर्ता को प्रभावित करती है. फेफड़े कई लाख छोटे बल्बों से मिलकर बने होते हैं, जिन्हें अल्वेओली (alveoli) कहा जाता है जो कि एक साथ मिलकर 70 मी² तक का क्षेत्र बनाते हैं (जोकि लगभग एक टेनिस कोर्ट के क्षेत्र के बराबर है). इसका प्रयोग उपयोगी औषधियां लेने के लिए किया जा सकता है जैसे एयरोसोल, जो कि दवाओं की छोटी बूंदों से मिल कर बने होते हैं, या फिर पत्तियां जला कर उसके द्वारा उत्पन्न गैस द्वारा, जिसमे मस्तिष्क को उत्तेजित करने वाले पदार्थ हैं, या फिर पदार्थ के शुद्ध रूप को ग्रहण करके. सभी दवाओं का धूम्रपान नहीं किया जा सकता, उदाहरण के लिए सल्फेट व्युत्पन्न (डेरिवेटिव) जो मुख्यतः सांस द्वारा नाक के अन्दर ली जाती है, हालांकि पदार्थ के अति शुद्ध रूप का धूम्रपान किया जा सकता है लेकिन इसके लिए ठीक से दवा लेने के लिए अत्याधिक कौशल की आवश्यकता होती है. यह विधि भी कुछ हद तक अकुशल है चूंकि सारा धुंआ सांस द्वारा अन्दर नहीं जाएगा. सांस द्वारा अन्दर लिया गया पदार्थ तंत्रिकाओं के सिरों में रासायनिक प्रतिक्रियाएं करता है, क्योंकि यह एंडोरफिन्स और डोपामाइन जैसे प्राकृतिक उत्पादों जैसा होता है, जो ख़ुशी के एहसास से संबंधित हैं. परिणामस्वरूप प्राप्त होने वाले अनुभव को "हाई" (High) कहते हैं जो कि निकोटिन के कारण हुई हलकी उत्तेजना से लेकर हेरोइन, कोकीन और मेथाम्फेटामाइन के मामले में अत्याधिक उत्तेजना के बीच की स्थिति हो सकती है. :nosmoking:

----------


## guruji

चाहे पदार्थ जो भी हो, फेफड़ों में धुआं लेने से स्वास्थ्य पर प्रतिकूल प्रभाव पड़ता है. ज्वलनशील पत्तियों की सामग्री जैसे तम्बाकू या भांग के अधूरे दहन से कार्बन मोनोऑक्साइड उत्पन्न होती है, जो फेफड़ों में रक्त द्वारा ले जाई जाने वाली ऑक्सीजन की मात्रा पर प्रभाव डालती है. इसके अलावा तम्बाकू में और भी कई विषाक्त यौगिक हैं जिनसे दीर्घ अवधि तक धूम्रपान करने वालों को गंभीर स्वास्थ्य समस्याएं हो सकती हैं जिनमे से कई संवहनी आसामान्यताएं जैसे स्टेनोसिस, फेफड़ों का कैंसर, दिल का दौरा, स्ट्रोक, नपुंसकता, धूम्रपान करने वाली माताओं द्वारा जन्मे गये शिशु का कम वज़न आदि शामिल हैं. दीर्घकालीन धूम्रपान करने वालों के चेहरे में एक विशेष परिवर्तन आता है जिसे डॉक्टरों द्वारा स्मोकर्स फेस (smoker's face) कहा जाता है. ज्यादातर धूम्रपान करने वाले वयस्कता या किशोरावस्था की शुरुआत में धूम्रपान आरम्भ करते हैं. धूम्रपान में जोखिम लेने और विद्रोह के तत्व है, जो अक्सर युवा लोगों को आकर्षित करते हैं. उच्च वर्ग के मॉडल और साथियों की उपस्थिति भी धूम्रपान को प्रोत्साहित कर सकती है. चूंकि किशोर वयस्कों की बजाए अपने साथियों से अधिक प्रभावित होते हैं, इसलिए माता पिता, स्कूल और स्वास्थ्य विशेषज्ञों द्वारा उन्हें सिगरेट से बचाने की कोशिशें अक्सर असफल सिद्ध होती हैं.

हैंस आइसेंक जैसे मनोवैज्ञानिकों ने विशिष्ट धूम्रपान करने वालों के लिए एक व्यक्तित्व रेखा चित्र का विकास किया है. बहिर्मुखता एक ऐसी विशेषता है जो ज्यादातर धूम्रपान से जुड़ी है और धूम्रपान करने वाले मिलनसार, आवेगी, जोखिम उठाने वाले और उत्तेजना की चाहते रखने वाले व्यक्ति होते हैं. हालांकि व्यक्तित्व और सामाजिक कारक लोगों को धूम्रपान के लिए प्रेरित कर सकते हैं, लेकिन वास्तविक आदत प्रभाव डालने की अनुकूलता की क्रिया है. प्रारंभिक चरण के दौरान धूम्रपान सुखद अनुभूतियां प्रदान करता है (इसके डोपामाइन (dopamine) प्रणाली पर प्रभाव के कारण) और इस तरह सकारात्मक सुदृढ़ीकरण के एक स्रोत के रूप में कार्य करता है. एक व्यक्ति द्वारा कई वर्षों तक धूम्रपान करने के पश्चात छोड़ने के लक्षण और नकारात्मक सुदृढ़ीकरण प्रमुख उत्प्रेरक हो जाते हैं. हालांकि लम्बे समय से तम्बाकू के धूम्रपान को एक सार्वभौमिक नशे की लत के रूप में देखा गया है, आंकड़ों द्वारा यह सिद्ध किया जा चुका है कि निकोटिन का आदी बनने में लोगों को अलग अलग समय लगता है. वास्तव में, "नशेड़ी व्यवहार दर्शाने वाली जनसंख्या" के ग्राफ की प्रतिशतता 100% तक पहुँचने से पहले, "निकोटिन की मात्रा" के ग्राफ के बराबर है जिससे पता चलता है कि एक अनुपात में सभी लोग कभी भी निकोटिन पर निर्भर नहीं होते.

हालांकि, धूम्रपान करने वाले लोग ऐसी प्रक्रिया में लिप्त होते हैं जिसका स्वास्थ्य पर नकारात्मक प्रभाव पड़ता है, वे अपने व्यवहार को युक्ति संगत बताते हैं. दूसरे शब्दों में, वे समझाने के लिए, तर्क कला विकसित करते हैं कि उनके लिए धूम्रपान आवश्यक क्यों है, हालांकि जरूरी नहीं कि कारण तार्किक हों. उदाहरण के लिए, एक धूम्रपान करने वाला यह कह कर अपने व्यवहार को सही बता सकता है कि हर कोई मरता है और इसलिए, सिगरेट वास्तव में कुछ भी नहीं बदलती है. या एक व्यक्ति यह विश्वास कर सकता है कि धूम्रपान तनाव से छुटकारा दिलाता है या इसके कई अन्य लाभ हैं जो इसके जोखिम को सही ठहराते हैं. धूम्रपान करने वाले, जिनकी प्रत्येक सुबह सिगरेट से शुरुआत होती है, अक्सर सकारात्मक प्रभावों को व्यक्त करेंगे, किन्तु वे स्वीकार नहीं करेंगे कि उन्हें ख़ुशी की कमी महसूस हो रही है (डोपामाइन के कम स्तर के कारण) और ख़ुशी के "सामान्य" स्तर को पाने के लिए वे धूम्रपान करेंगे. (डोपामाइन का "सामान्य" स्तर).

तंबाकू संबंधित बीमारियों आज दुनिया में सबसे बड़ी हत्यारों के रूप में से एक हैं और औद्योगिक देशों में इन्हें अकाल मृत्यु का सबसे बड़ा कारण कहा जाता है. संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका में प्रति वर्ष लगभग 500000 मौतें तम्बाकू संबंधित बीमारियों के कारण होती हैं और एक ताज़ा अध्ययन का अनुमान है कि चीन के पुरुषों के 1/3 भाग ने धूम्रपान के कारण अपना जीवनकाल घटा लिया है.

पुरुष और महिला धूम्रपान करने वाले अपने जीवन के क्रमशः 13.2 वर्ष और 14.5 वर्ष औसतन कम कर लेते हैं.

आजीवन धूम्रपान करने वाले लगभग आधे लोग धूम्रपान के कारण समय से पहले मर जाते हैं.

फेफड़ों के कैंसर से मरने का खतरा 85 वर्ष की उम्र में धूम्रपान करने वाले एक पुरुष के लिए 22.1% और धूम्रपान करने वाली एक वर्तमान महिला के लिए 11.9% है, मृत्यु के प्रतिस्पर्धी कारणों की अनुपस्थिति में इसी से यह भी अनुमान लगाया गया कि 85 वर्ष की उम्र से पहले आजीवन धूम्रपान न करने वालों की फेफड़ों के कैंसर से मरने की सम्भावना यूरोपीय क्षेत्र के पुरुष के लिए 1.1%, और महिला के लिए 0.8% है.

प्रतिदिन एक सिगरेट पीने से धूम्रपान करने वाले व्यक्ति के लिए, धूम्रपान ना करने वाले व्यक्ति की अपेक्षा दिल के दौरे की संभावना पचास प्रतिशत है. अरैखिक खुराक प्रतिक्रिया को प्लेटलेट एकत्रीकरण प्रक्रिया पर धूम्रपान के प्रभाव से समझाया जाता है.

धूम्रपान के कारण होने वाली बीमारियों और वेदनाओं के कारण संवहनी स्टेनोसिस, फेफड़ों के कैंसर, दिल का दौरा और क्रोनिक प्रतिरोधी फुफ्फुसीय रोग हो सकते हैं

कई सरकारें मास मीडिया में धूम्रपान विरोधी अभियानों के साथ धूम्रपान के दीर्घकालीन खतरों के बारे में जोर देते हुए लोगों को लोगों को रोकने की कोशिश कर रही है. पैसिव धूम्रपान, या निष्क्रिय धूम्रपान, जो धूम्रपान करने वालों के आसपास के क्षेत्र में लोगों को तत्काल प्रभावित करता है, धूम्रपान पर प्रतिबंध लागू करने का एक प्रमुख कारण है. यह एक ऐसा कानून है जो कि किसी व्यक्ति को इनडोर सार्वजनिक स्थलों जैसे बार, पब और रेस्तरां में धूम्रपान करने से रोकने के लिए बनाया गया है. ऐसा करने के पीछे विचार यह है कि धूम्रपान को अत्याधिक असुविधाजनक बना कर इसे हतोत्साहित किया जाए तथा सार्वजनिक स्थानों पर खतरनाक धुएं पर रोक लगाई जाए. कानूनविदों के बीच चिंता का एक मुख्य कारण किशोरों को धूम्रपान के लिए हतोत्साहित करना है और कई राज्यों ने कम उम्र के लोगों को तम्बाकू पदार्थ बेचने के खिलाफ कानून पारित किये हैं. कई विकासशील देशों ने अभी धूम्रपान विरोधी नीतियां नहीं अपनाई हैं जिसके कारण कुछ देश धूम्रपान विरोधी अभियान और ETS (पर्यावरण तम्बाकू धूम्रपान) के बारे में शिक्षा दे रहे हैं.

कई प्रतिबंधों के बावजूद, यूरोपीय देश शीर्ष 20 स्थानों में से 18 स्थानों पर कब्ज़ा जमाए हुए हैं और एक मार्केट रिसर्च कम्पनी ERC के अनुसार, 2007 में प्रति व्यक्ति औसतन 3000 सिगरेटों के साथ सबसे ज्यादा धूम्रपान करने वाले ग्रीस में हैं. विकसित दुनिया में धूम्रपान की दर स्थिर हुई है या इसमें गिरावट आई है, लेकिन विकासशील देशों में वृद्धि जारी है. 1965 से 2006 तक संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका में धूम्रपान की दर 42% से 20.8% तक गिरी है.

दुनियाभर में कानूनों तथा मादक पदार्थों के कानूनों में मतभेद के कारण, समाज पर लत के प्रभाव, अलग-अलग पदार्थों तथा इनसे उत्पन्न होने वाली अप्रत्यक्ष सामजिक समस्याओं के कारण भिन्न हो सकते हैं. हालांकि निकोटिन अत्याधिक नशीली दवाई है लेकिन मस्तिष्क पर इसका प्रभाव इतना तीव्र या ध्यान देने योग्य नहीं है जितना कि दूसरी दवाओं जैसे कोकीन, एम्फेटामाइन्स या अन्य कोई मादक पदार्थ का (जिसमे हेरोइन व मॉर्फीन भी शामिल है). चूंकि तम्बाकू गैर कानूनी दवा भी नहीं है, इसमें उपभोक्ता के लिए उच्च जोखिम और अधिक दामों वाला कोई काला बाज़ार नहीं है.

धूम्रपान अल्जाइमर रोग के खतरे का एक महत्त्वपूर्ण कारक है.

तम्बाकू मुक्त बच्चों के लिए अभियान का दावा है कि धूम्रपान करने वालों की वजह से अमेरिकी उत्पादकता को प्रतिवर्ष 97.6 बिलियन डॉलर का नुक्सान होता है और लगभग 96.7 बिलियन डॉलर सार्वजनिक और निजी स्वास्थ्य पर अतिरिक्त खर्च किया जाता है. यह सकल घरेलू उत्पाद के 1% से भी अधिक है. संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका में प्रतिदिन एक पैकेट से अधिक धूम्रपान करने वाला पुरुष अपने जीवन काल में औसतन 19000 डॉलर केवल अपनी चिकित्सा पर खर्च करता है. अमेरिका में प्रतिदिन एक पैकेट से अधिक धूम्रपान करने वाले महिला भी अपने जीवन काल में औसतन 25800 डॉलर केवल अपनी अतिरिक्त स्वास्थ्य देखभाल पर खर्च करती है. ये लागत अतिरिक्त राजस्व कर से अलग देखी जानी चाहिए जो धूम्रपान के कारण प्राप्त होता है.

----------


## Munneraja

बेशकीमती जानकारी 
धन्यवाद

----------


## hamraaz

बहुत ही अच्छी जनकारी


  dhumrapan/smoking
Dopamine
Aljaimer rog
Dhumrapan virodhi abhiyaan
Faifado ka cancer
Smoker face
Dhumrpaan ka itihaas/ smoking history padhe ab hindi me

----------


## VIDROHI NAYAK

धन्यवाद गुरुजी !! अत्यंत अच्छी जानकारी!!

----------


## anoopverma

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी बाँटी है आपने। इसके लिए आपको साधुवाद। मैंने नेट पर कहीं एक स्लाईड-शो धुम्रपान के खतरे के विषय में देखा था और उसके स्लाईड को फ़ोटो के रूप में अपने पीसी पर सेव किया था। हो सका तो मैं उसे यहाँ पोस्ट करुँगा।

----------


## anoopverma

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PPS9HPGC
गुरुजी, जरा इन तस्वीरों को एक स्लाईड-शो के रूप में चला कर देखें और बताएँ कैसी हैं। हो सके तो इन्हें स्लाईड-शो का रूप दे कर पुनः पोस्ट करें।

----------


## fakeid

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है । इसके लिए आपको धन्यवाद गुरुजी !!

----------


## dev b

गुरु जी इतनी अमूल्य जानकारी देने के लिए आप का धन्यवाद 


> चाहे पदार्थ जो भी हो, फेफड़ों में धुआं लेने से स्वास्थ्य पर प्रतिकूल प्रभाव पड़ता है. ज्वलनशील पत्तियों की सामग्री जैसे तम्बाकू या भांग के अधूरे दहन से कार्बन मोनोऑक्साइड उत्पन्न होती है, जो फेफड़ों में रक्त द्वारा ले जाई जाने वाली ऑक्सीजन की मात्रा पर प्रभाव डालती है. इसके अलावा तम्बाकू में और भी कई विषाक्त यौगिक हैं जिनसे दीर्घ अवधि तक धूम्रपान करने वालों को गंभीर स्वास्थ्य समस्याएं हो सकती हैं जिनमे से कई संवहनी आसामान्यताएं जैसे स्टेनोसिस, फेफड़ों का कैंसर, दिल का दौरा, स्ट्रोक, नपुंसकता, धूम्रपान करने वाली माताओं द्वारा जन्मे गये शिशु का कम वज़न आदि शामिल हैं. दीर्घकालीन धूम्रपान करने वालों के चेहरे में एक विशेष परिवर्तन आता है जिसे डॉक्टरों द्वारा स्मोकर्स फेस (smoker's face) कहा जाता है. ज्यादातर धूम्रपान करने वाले वयस्कता या किशोरावस्था की शुरुआत में धूम्रपान आरम्भ करते हैं. धूम्रपान में जोखिम लेने और विद्रोह के तत्व है, जो अक्सर युवा लोगों को आकर्षित करते हैं. उच्च वर्ग के मॉडल और साथियों की उपस्थिति भी धूम्रपान को प्रोत्साहित कर सकती है. चूंकि किशोर वयस्कों की बजाए अपने साथियों से अधिक प्रभावित होते हैं, इसलिए माता पिता, स्कूल और स्वास्थ्य विशेषज्ञों द्वारा उन्हें सिगरेट से बचाने की कोशिशें अक्सर असफल सिद्ध होती हैं.
> 
> हैंस आइसेंक जैसे मनोवैज्ञानिकों ने विशिष्ट धूम्रपान करने वालों के लिए एक व्यक्तित्व रेखा चित्र का विकास किया है. बहिर्मुखता एक ऐसी विशेषता है जो ज्यादातर धूम्रपान से जुड़ी है और धूम्रपान करने वाले मिलनसार, आवेगी, जोखिम उठाने वाले और उत्तेजना की चाहते रखने वाले व्यक्ति होते हैं. हालांकि व्यक्तित्व और सामाजिक कारक लोगों को धूम्रपान के लिए प्रेरित कर सकते हैं, लेकिन वास्तविक आदत प्रभाव डालने की अनुकूलता की क्रिया है. प्रारंभिक चरण के दौरान धूम्रपान सुखद अनुभूतियां प्रदान करता है (इसके डोपामाइन (dopamine) प्रणाली पर प्रभाव के कारण) और इस तरह सकारात्मक सुदृढ़ीकरण के एक स्रोत के रूप में कार्य करता है. एक व्यक्ति द्वारा कई वर्षों तक धूम्रपान करने के पश्चात छोड़ने के लक्षण और नकारात्मक सुदृढ़ीकरण प्रमुख उत्प्रेरक हो जाते हैं. हालांकि लम्बे समय से तम्बाकू के धूम्रपान को एक सार्वभौमिक नशे की लत के रूप में देखा गया है, आंकड़ों द्वारा यह सिद्ध किया जा चुका है कि निकोटिन का आदी बनने में लोगों को अलग अलग समय लगता है. वास्तव में, "नशेड़ी व्यवहार दर्शाने वाली जनसंख्या" के ग्राफ की प्रतिशतता 100% तक पहुँचने से पहले, "निकोटिन की मात्रा" के ग्राफ के बराबर है जिससे पता चलता है कि एक अनुपात में सभी लोग कभी भी निकोटिन पर निर्भर नहीं होते.
> 
> हालांकि, धूम्रपान करने वाले लोग ऐसी प्रक्रिया में लिप्त होते हैं जिसका स्वास्थ्य पर नकारात्मक प्रभाव पड़ता है, वे अपने व्यवहार को युक्ति संगत बताते हैं. दूसरे शब्दों में, वे समझाने के लिए, तर्क कला विकसित करते हैं कि उनके लिए धूम्रपान आवश्यक क्यों है, हालांकि जरूरी नहीं कि कारण तार्किक हों. उदाहरण के लिए, एक धूम्रपान करने वाला यह कह कर अपने व्यवहार को सही बता सकता है कि हर कोई मरता है और इसलिए, सिगरेट वास्तव में कुछ भी नहीं बदलती है. या एक व्यक्ति यह विश्वास कर सकता है कि धूम्रपान तनाव से छुटकारा दिलाता है या इसके कई अन्य लाभ हैं जो इसके जोखिम को सही ठहराते हैं. धूम्रपान करने वाले, जिनकी प्रत्येक सुबह सिगरेट से शुरुआत होती है, अक्सर सकारात्मक प्रभावों को व्यक्त करेंगे, किन्तु वे स्वीकार नहीं करेंगे कि उन्हें ख़ुशी की कमी महसूस हो रही है (डोपामाइन के कम स्तर के कारण) और ख़ुशी के "सामान्य" स्तर को पाने के लिए वे धूम्रपान करेंगे. (डोपामाइन का "सामान्य" स्तर).
> 
> तंबाकू संबंधित बीमारियों आज दुनिया में सबसे बड़ी हत्यारों के रूप में से एक हैं और औद्योगिक देशों में इन्हें अकाल मृत्यु का सबसे बड़ा कारण कहा जाता है. संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका में प्रति वर्ष लगभग 500000 मौतें तम्बाकू संबंधित बीमारियों के कारण होती हैं और एक ताज़ा अध्ययन का अनुमान है कि चीन के पुरुषों के 1/3 भाग ने धूम्रपान के कारण अपना जीवनकाल घटा लिया है.
> 
> पुरुष और महिला धूम्रपान करने वाले अपने जीवन के क्रमशः 13.2 वर्ष और 14.5 वर्ष औसतन कम कर लेते हैं.
> ...

----------


## Awara.ladka

Smoking is injurious 2 health......i also wana stop thsss:BangHead:

----------


## groopji

अत्यन्त ज्ञानवर्धक और धूम्रपान से सम्बन्धित डरावनी जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## robin hood

धन्यवाद गुरुजी !! अत्यंत अच्छी जानकारी!!

----------


## ingole

मैंने इस सूत्र को पढने के बाद सिगरेट पीना बहुत कम कर दिया है , अब तो पूरे हफ्ते में सिर्फ एक या दो बस

----------


## robin hood

> मैंने इस सूत्र को पढने के बाद सिगरेट पीना बहुत कम कर दिया है , अब तो पूरे हफ्ते में सिर्फ एक या दो बस


आज से ही कम कर दिया हें क्या गोली भई

----------


## ingole

> आज से ही कम कर दिया हें क्या गोली भई


अभी सबेरे से दो पीकर फिर बंद कर दिया ..इस हफ्ते अब नहीं पियूंगा :)

----------


## dhanrajk75

अच्छी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद ..............

----------


## dhanrajk75

> अभी सबेरे से दो पीकर फिर बंद कर दिया ..इस हफ्ते अब नहीं पियूंगा :)


मैं तो रोज एक शाम को

----------


## robin hood

> अभी सबेरे से दो पीकर फिर बंद कर दिया ..इस हफ्ते अब नहीं पियूंगा :)


चलिए जी मेरी शुभकामनाएँ

----------


## robin hood

वैसे आजकल प्रदुषण कि वजह से भी इंसान धुँआ निगल ही रहा हें कुछ सिगरेट जितना ,

----------


## umabua

`````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````

----------


## umabua

``````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````````

----------


## umabua

`````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

````````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````````

----------


## umabua

.................

----------


## umabua

*+++++++++ NO SMOKING +++++++++*

----------

